# SF vs. Sci-Fi: A Poll



## J-Sun (Feb 21, 2012)

This is wild. I just thought about starting a thread on the use of the terms "SF" vs. "sci-fi" yesterday or so but forgot and here's a reminder today.

I disagree with a couple of aspects of the article - specifically (though it was possibly just loose speech on the part of the author): "SF was proper science fiction, which 99 times out of 100 meant novels". Not one little bit. It meant print media, very much including short fiction.

Generally, I disagree with the whole emphasis: it's not so much used to characterize types of science fiction but itself characterized the _user_ of the term. While it's true that science fiction fans might call some goofy TV show "sci-fi" pejoratively, they used "SF" generally. "Sci-fi" marked you as a "mundane" at worst and what'd now be called a "noob" at best - it implied you were coming to SF from having seen a movie or two or having read an incompetent mischaracterization of the field from _Time_ or something and didn't really know anything about it.

But there are ironies and tangents. 4SJ/Forry/Forrest J. Ackerman was one of the ultra-fans and coined it via punning on "hi-fi". So a term coined by a fan became a tip-off of non-fandom. And "SF" was likely even more popular for a time because it can be adapted to various polemical points, such as "SF=speculative fiction" whereas no one can ever really make "sci-fi" respectable.

But, indeed, I notice on the internet (probably because it's one of the more general media and itself is filled with Hollywood-influenced people) that "sci-fi" seems to be used unconsciously and ubiquitously.

So I was wondering about people's thoughts on this momentous subject and in getting actual numbers on the usage via a poll.


----------



## hopewrites (Feb 21, 2012)

I consider myself to be a 'noob,' if you will, when it comes to genre and the terminology for it. I find I annoy others who ask me what I like, and the only answer I can come back with is "well written" works.
This deficiency of definition of mine applies to more mediums than just the written; I have equal difficulty boxing myself into a genre of music, film, or even art. So while I voted "sci-fi, always, but it doesn't matter" I voted that way because "sci-fi" is how I learned to define the genre, so that is what I call it.


----------



## mosaix (Feb 21, 2012)

To me, it's the contents that matters. The label doesn't. 

Voted indifferent.


----------



## Stephen Palmer (Feb 22, 2012)

SF only. But only because I'd be slated if I said otherwise...


----------



## dask (Feb 28, 2012)

SF now and always. Skiffy is for those who say "Oh isn't that cute! I think I'll like that until something else comes along."


----------



## jojajihisc (Feb 29, 2012)

SF since I realized it was a few characters shorter and all caps.


----------



## Chaoticheart (Feb 29, 2012)

Absolutely indifferent.

Hadn't realized it was that important.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Feb 29, 2012)

Even though Forrest J. Ackerman invented the term Sci-Fi, it never caught on with other fans of the genre, and I can remember a time when it was exclusively used by those who not only didn't read science fiction but regarded it with a certain amount of contempt.

For that reason, it does and always will grate on my nerves -- no matter how many people I like use it.


----------



## Alex The G and T (Feb 29, 2012)

Generally, I'm against hyper genre-lization.  Sub-sub-sub genres irritate me as idiotic. The important question is, "Was it good for you as it was for me?"

That said, "Sci-Fi" suggests to me campy, lightweight schlock, like Star Trek, and Adam West Batman.  (not that there's anything wrong with that.) 

"SF" suggests to me a written work that engages my imagination more seriously. And I'll admit to a bit snobbishness and genre-bending, interpreting that as "Speculative Fiction."

 Also, when the "Sci-Fi" satelleite tv channel changed it's name to "SyFy"... it ceased to show anything that I want to watch.

So I voted "SF always but it doesn't matter"


----------



## Connavar (Feb 29, 2012)

I voted SF always and it matters because Sci-fi is used negatively in hollywood about films,tv shows.

SF sounds like im saying Science Fiction.   I dont only use it about books either but any film,tv i care about.


----------



## James Coote (Mar 11, 2012)

> "Sci-fi" marked you as a "mundane" at worst and what'd now be called a  "noob" at best - it implied you were coming to SF from having seen a  movie or two or having read an incompetent mischaracterization of the  field from _Time_ or something and didn't really know anything about it.



Wow. If SF fans are that pretentious and elitist, then I'll happily call myself a sci-fi fan. I never even realised there was a difference. I voted for sci-fi because I can't imagine voicing "eSeF" and not sounding silly


----------



## TheCrusher (Mar 18, 2012)

Voted SF because that's what I've been using for about 20 years (since I've had contact with this genre) and because in my language is easier to pronounce SF rather then sci-fi (maybe I'm just being subjective here). 
To tell you the truth I don't think I've ever heard anybody using Sci-Fi instead of the more general SF term and I always thought they are kind of the same thing (sci-fi being a more geeky way of saying SF - Tomato - Tomatoe?) 
Whenever I say SF i refer to Science Fiction.


----------



## Metryq (Mar 18, 2012)

Pretentiousness from a pre-computer age. Try typing "SF" and "sci-fi" into a search engine and see what sort of results you get. With only two letters—or almost any acronym—one is likely to get an incredibly scattered result. "SPD" may mean only one thing to people who work in hospitals or other medical professions, but it's unlikely to show up on the first page of search results.

Then there are those who like to bandy around terms like "speculative fiction" because someone outside the genre referred to some author "predicting" the future.

The only time the classification matters to me is when I walk into a bookstore or video rental place to find science fiction and horror lumped together...but those brick-and-mortar bookstores and video places are starting to vanish.


----------



## luci2also (Mar 18, 2012)

Funny thing;
I've only been reading SF for 55 years now.  And never really ran into this prejudice until recently.  It's a rather ironic prejudice.

Back in the early 50 most Science Fiction as it was called would today apparently be considered Sci-Fi by some of the definitions I have heard.

Somewhere in the 60's and 70's there were attempts to make it Speculative Fiction that would most likely be the true SF definition.

Now there seems to be some push to differentiate between SF and Sci-Fi which in most cases devolves to Science Fiction vs Sci-Fi which is just silly because SF is Speculative Fiction and not Science Fiction at all.

But truth be told they are all the ******* children of what was happening in the 50 which was then Science Fiction and now seems to come to mind as Sci-Fi so that might make them all the children of Sci-Fi who have all forgotten their roots.
But hey, I've only been watching this for 50 some years so what do I know?


----------



## nightdreamer (May 3, 2012)

Wow!  I kind of get the idea that I'm from a different culture than the rest of you.  My response to the poll isn't listed as an option.  It would be, "It depends entirely on which one I'm talking about."  Sci-Fi is a subset of speculative fiction, which encompasses everything from _First Lensman_ to _Twilight_.  I don't see that there's much to discuss in regards to which term to use.

@Alex: Ditto on the "SyFy" thing.   I lost interest about that time, too.  Like when The History Channel stopped showing history.


----------



## Finnien (May 3, 2012)

I stick to Sci-Fi because there's less room for misinterpretation.  However, sf&f tends to work even better just because it cuts down on time spent debating what's science fiction, what's future fantasy, what's space opera (and which of the two does space opera fall into)...


----------



## Finnien (May 3, 2012)

Oddly enough (as a footnote), I'm taking a genre class for a film studies minor next semester, and the genre is Global SF.  Other genres are noir, gangster, western, musical, screwball comedy, and horror.  It'll be interesting to see what films the class covers, and whether or not it branches into fantasy just out of convenience, or if it sticks strictly to science fiction.


----------



## Tristann_Good (May 11, 2012)

Finnien said:


> I stick to Sci-Fi because there's less room for misinterpretation.  However, sf&f tends to work even better just because it cuts down on time spent debating what's science fiction, what's future fantasy, what's space opera (and which of the two does space opera fall into)...


I never thought of it that way but that's true, SF&F covers your bases, so no arguing! 

I can see how sci-fi may be looked at as more nerdy or even a little camp but I am nerdy and proud, so it's not an issue for me.  Personally I say sci-fi, but I didn't realise that SF vs sci-fi was such a huge issue... I might be more careful after reading this thread


----------



## J-WO (May 13, 2012)

I prefer the term SF but always end up saying Sci-Fi! Think that probably makes me a hypocrite.


----------



## hopewrites (May 14, 2012)

I dont think so, it's shorter to type SF but easier to vocalize Sci-Fi. 

I think to qualify for hypocrisy you have to do something you say your against others doing.


----------



## Fishbowl Helmet (May 14, 2012)

I grew up reading all kinds of science fiction, and that's what I called it. Science fiction. It must have been at a convention in the mid-'80s when I first heard "sci-fi" as a moniker for the genre, so that's what I used for years. Still do most days, and in most mentions of the science fiction genre.

It wasn't till I met a friend who was more plugged into the writer's side of things that I heard about the apparently lowly and derisive nature of the term "sci-fi". But, this was also the first time I heard about "speculative fiction" as well. This writer insisted that SF was speculative fiction and science fiction was a subgenre, along with horror, fantasy, and a few others. He also insists on calling the bunch "spec-fic". To each their own.

Frankly, I don't think it matters in the least until it causes confusion, or stops readers from accessing the genre. If you can locate what you like on the shelf, that's what counts.

I love a lot of the older, campy science fiction. If that's labeled as sci-fi, while the more high-brow aliens and dilating doors is called SF, who cares? It's all fun to read and watch. I don't have the time or patience for pretense or affectation. If the only way to attempt a 'legitimizing' of the genre--that is, making it more acceptable to the mainstream--is to denounce the older, campier bits of the genre, then count me out. If the only way to keep it all and have fun with it is to keep SF in the ghetto, then so be it.


----------



## Utlendr (Aug 1, 2012)

Coming from the military, I can't look at "_SF_" as anything but _Special Forces_.


----------



## Kylara (Aug 1, 2012)

Haha Utlendr everytime I go to the airport to travel home for a weekend SAS is everywhere, and I am always disappointed that they don't disgorge SAS personnel...just boarding passes 

Hmm SF or Sci-Fi...in my work I use SF - it distinguishes between different views (coming from the project I started but had to drop) these two are actually the most well loved by fans of the genre...you get a load of derogatory riffs on them though which I hate...I don't go around giving changing the word 'chicklit' to my (rhyming) view of it, it's just not done, but they feel happy stabbing at SF and making fun of the name as well...but yes, I vary between the two, but in written "work" I use SF, and when handwriting SF (quicker) but it doesn't bug me, what does are the rude people I mentioned earlier...


----------



## Gordian Knot (Aug 1, 2012)

As I understand the background, it was always Sci-Fi, until the genre starting being recognized by the population at large. At that time SF came to be the term one used to identify one who was a dedicated science fiction fan as opposed to those who were not.

It was not so much elitist as it was the lingo of the dedicated group. Every group, be it doctors, cosmologists, or book collectors have their own intra group lingo. Words a nonmember would not necessarily understand.

It has pretty much always been that way; a human nature kinda thing.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 1, 2012)

I use the term sci-fi, but it doesn't bother me if someone uses sf.


----------



## planetocean (Aug 2, 2012)

I use Sci-Fi but does not really matter, I think it depends what you are using it for. Like maybe writing something and you use SCI FI and then just to shorten it you use SF your just shortening the word.


----------



## Victoria Silverwolf (Dec 9, 2012)

I tend to say "SF."  Back in the old days, it used to be assumed among many SF fans that "sci-fi" was used to describe less sophisticated kinds of SF.  "Buck Rogers" and the like was "sci-fi."

Sometimes I say "skiffy" is a sort of semi-sarcastic way.  I forget where I first heard that version of "sci-fi."

I also prefer SF because, interpreted as "speculative fiction," it can include fantasy perfectly well.


----------



## The Ace (Dec 9, 2012)

I always say, 'Science Fiction,' anyone pronouncing the, 'C,' should be shot in any case.


----------



## Rodders (Dec 10, 2012)

It doesn't bother me what it's called, as long as it's enjoyed.


----------



## ginny (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm a fan of both:
or maybe all. SF; Sci-Fi ; Science Fiction ; Speculative Fiction ; Science Fiction Fantasy.
Speculative fiction has taken on a broad picture encompassing many more than just these.
Of course anyone nervous about using SCI-FI can just call it SCIence-FIction
if it makes them break out in hives. Just remember that it is the root of that which you are holding onto and the stem might also give you hives.

As to Skiffy that's just a plain derogatory term that should be avoided.

It is said that Susan Wood coined the phrase Skiffy and it began to be widely used in the late 70's


----------



## Tyler Danann (Dec 31, 2012)

I live and breath Sci-Fi Fantasy all the way.  SF?  Not for me thanks.

Only from the fruits of our otherworldly minds can the real deal of imagination take over from rigid 'science' that strangles our creativity. 

SF sounds like the abbreviation for Special Forces anyway (but then I am ex-military).


----------

